
Ask HN: Why isn't Markdown working? - Sephr
It seems just today on Wednesday that Markdown stopped working. For example:<p>`inline.code:string`, _emphasis_, __strong__, [link](//news.ycombinator.com)<p><pre><code>   - List item using a dash.
   - Another list item.
   * This list item uses an asterick
</code></pre>
Some multiline code:<p><pre><code>     box = new multiline.codeblock({
       className: "foo",
       id: "1234",
       markdown: true
     });
</code></pre>
Ordered list:<p><pre><code>   1. *Emphasis using asterick.*
   2. **Strong using two astericks.**</code></pre>
======
davidw
This site doesn't use markdown:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc>

~~~
pmarin
In the Arc source, the function that implements formatdoc syntax is named
markdown.

<http://arcfn.com/doc/app.html#markdown>

~~~
davidw
Ok.

 __However __

#It

##is

`not`

[markdown](<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Markdown>)

~~~
pmarin
Yep, I think that formatdoc is a subset of markdown. PG makes an explicit
reference to the original markdown in the code.

From app.arc:

    
    
       ; http://daringfireball.net/projects/markdown/syntax
       
       (def md-from-form (str (o nolinks))
         (markdown (trim (rem #\return (esc<>& str)) 'end) 60 nolinks))
       
       (def markdown (s (o maxurl) (o nolinks))
         (let ital nil
           (tostring
             (forlen i s
               (iflet (newi spaces) (indented-code s i (if (is i 0) 2 0))
                      (do (pr  "<p><pre><code>")
                        (let cb (code-block s (- newi spaces 1))
                          (pr cb)
                          (= i (+ (- newi spaces 1) (len cb))))
                        (pr "</code></pre>"))
                      (iflet newi (parabreak s i (if (is i 0) 1 0))
                             (do (unless (is i 0) (pr "<p>"))
                                 (= i (- newi 1)))
                             (and (is (s i) #\*)
                                  (or ital
                                      (atend i s)
                                      (and (~whitec (s (+ i 1)))
                                           (pos #\* s (+ i 1)))))
                              (do (pr (if ital "</i>" "<i>"))
                                  (= ital (no ital)))
                             (and (no nolinks)
                                  (or (litmatch "http://" s i)
                                      (litmatch "https://" s i)))
                              (withs (n   (urlend s i)
                                      url (cut s i n))
                                (tag (a href url rel 'nofollow)
                                  (pr (if (no maxurl) url (ellipsize url maxurl))))
                                (= i (- n 1)))
                              (writec (s i))))))))

------
jauco
Did HN ever support markdown? (Except for the _asterisks_ (which still appear
to work))

~~~
Sephr
It supported `inline code`.

